# what kind is this



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i was wondering what kind of anubia is this? it just came in a tube labeled "assorted anubia" i was hoping to find any kind but im just curious... also.. if im not mistaken i think i read somewere i shldnt burry the stem looking thing? is that true? i have a sand cap and put a thin thin opping over some of mine as im adding new fish and dont want my betta knocking it over thus having to put it back every hour. should i let it float instead then? :[ i burried it very little. so im nt rly sure. XC


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It looks like the one I have but I don know what kind it is. Nana something maybe?? 

Nope, you dont bury the roots. Either tie it to driftwood or some decor OR let it float free.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

awe fail it looked so nice where i put it too  may tie it to something in the morning perhaps. or float it.. i thought so but i know somewhere someone said you aint supposed to but you can put a few pebbles of gravel over it and its roots will grab hold? maybe im thinking of another thing with the rhy-madoodle bobber :\ was hoping with the word asorted id get 2 or 3 dif small anubia, like 2 or 3 kinds. but ig its still worth the like $5.34 i spent on it as woulda costed more then that to buy and ship 

dont get me wrong. its abeautiful plant, just thought i could bury it :\ ill pull it up in the morning i suppose.. float it till i either decide were to put it on my driftwood or find a small lavarock/rock cave XD thanks for the help.
__
if anyone can maybe id it? ik its hard to tell if its a small one or large [im thinking nana sence its so small and has a huge root as seen. but if im not mistaken these grow SLOOOOW so could go either way?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

looks like anubias nana or anubias barteri. You can bury it, but you have to keep the large stem above the surface or it begins to rot.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

thought so on the rotting. sweet. i read you cant tell if its nana or barteri till it grows. so ig ill see


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

At a glance I'd agree that it is an Anubias nana. It has the potential to grow and seem more like a bartei but it looks indeitcal to two _A. nana_ that I currently have so that's just my guess.



pyro fiend said:


> i know somewhere someone said you aint supposed to but you can put a few pebbles of gravel over it and its roots will grab hold? maybe im thinking of another thing with the rhy-madoodle bobber


Do you mean the rhizome? The large, thick "root" where all the roots and stems/leaves come from is referred to as the rhizome, as long as this stays above the substrate you shouldn't have any problems. I've read of people who have buried their Anubias' roots so I think it's all down to personal preference and willingness to experiment.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks i thought it looked like nana bit there's always that chance its not ig[learned this hrs aftr post] -shrug- 

and ya the rhizome i knew the word but didnt knw how to spell it lol. but i hav it floating now i may tie it down but i def dnt want my first one to rot =[ thanx tho


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nana :O unless it's a stunted bateri


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

huh. all my nanas have thinner stems than that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mine looks almost identical to that.. except my 6MO one... which is putting out var. Petite sized leaves....


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks guys. i thought was nana. but wasnt sure as iv never seen thease in person  ig i got what i wanted. a nana lil more thn i wanted to pay but at least i got it ;P


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

alight one more thing.. now this was the newbiest move ever.. but whent to petco.. seen a new plant shipment.. got 2 hoping id fill my tank up finally. got a 'asian waterfern' and a 'compacta' now ik some ppk keep the waterfern with bettas, but i grabed this compacta on instinct from seeing how many lovely leaves i seen. it looked almost like itd be a anubia type plant [as we know petco dont give the real plant name] got home.. its a bnch of twig looking plants *GULP* 

now i can not get any strait information on this plant... its a "hygrophila corymbosa stricta' iv read in 3 spots its a low-med light plant. a few say a high light. some say its a stem plant that needs super high light. and a bunch say its a low-high.. ll however say it is a plant that grows up out of the aquarium [this dont bother me] and flowers into a "beautiful blue flower" now in my mind that sounds super. but what is this plant really. i seen 2 posts on AB both said low-high. so maybe any light? also some say to plant in a group as a pot others say dont. any ideas here? i dnt thnk my petco takes back plants once tube is opened -.- [iv been refused befor] and it all looks healthy. i dont see why i cuoldnt at least try a few sprigs in the 20tall and some in the 10g? o.0

i know im a moron for just grabbing them -.- but it was healthy and big.. i couldnt resist :\


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I do not believe asian waterfern and compacta are true aquatics :/


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

aaah lalalalala dont tell me that lol. nah iv read tht they are. asian water fern iv seen in pics on driftwood. and stuff. so im pretty sure it is aquatic [ima leave it floating tho cuz think its a rizome plant and i wana see first. the other is said to be a stem plant. and that it grows out of your water.. iv been reading aruond for the past hour or 2. looks like they are. but im questioning all the 'compacta' things. they are sold on ab in the lil pots. but not much info on them mesh properly.. from my understanding they are a really hardy stem. but no pics i find are of the entire plant they are mainly of the flower. or of a lil pot with a bunch of leafs [again still looks like anubia to me but im a noob] but its said to be rly well for a corner plant.. and the fern is a rizome [maybe but mine looks like a bulb with like 5 leafs out of it]

edit-idono i think ima give thease a try as i said my petco refused me on plant returns befor so either way i may as well give it a shot.. plus one the compacta looks like it was a runner it has 2 dif roots starting on a stem.. ill add pic in min.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Okies! I belive you  look up their scientific names!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

already did tht the plastic thing says there 'names' ones in post ao ;P
hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta' 
Bolbitis heteroclita- "Bolbitis heteroclita is an aquatic fern species of Bolbitis, native to the Indochina region of tropical Southeast Asia"[Asian water fern]

here is the suspected one off a runner ..both sides [reason why i think its a runner]


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Okies XD sorry for the false alarm then  always thought they were non aquatic


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea i knew water fern was [i mean with a name like water fern who'd of thunk  did research on the other thing tho.. but so many sites giving so many dif things.. thats my worry.. i dont wana throw it in there to rot


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the compacta in my 10 gallon divided...grows like a weed, have already trimmed it down and will have to do it again soon. Seems to be a hardy plant...I think other stem plants hate me. My new ones just melted...lol.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

does it look pretty?;P i think ill let mine grow out of my tanks and bloom, especially on my sorority  looks like most of mine were cut off the runner and put in the tube. as a few have like 2 or 3 sets of roots -.- im pretty sure that aint normal lol. also sure they dont have runners, but thats what it looks like like the one above lmao


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Right now, I'm getting ready for work....but, I'll post pics sometime tonight.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

alrighty  u dnt gta but thanks =]


----------

